# Toothpick, or Never a Toothpick



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, so I was thinking the other day as I looked at some pictures of people smoking a Nub with a toothpick, is this something that you would normally do? 

Personally I would never use a toothpick with a cigar, once a cigar gets to the point that I cannot hold it using my fingers, then that's enough for me no matter what.

It seems that this whole "Nub" phenomenon has created everyone thinking that they need to smoke this cigar to the last millimeter, and I was just curious if people do this regularly or with the Nubs...

Just curious, I want to see if I'm strange not ever wanting to toothpick it...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

My fingers are pretty big so I end up leaving quite a bit usually an inch or more.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I think they just use the toothpicks for pictures. I really doubt people really smoke them like that all the time. Maybe just for fun every now and then.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm with you Brent. I've never used a toothpick, but I have occasionally burnt a finger or two.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure, I think that I've seen and heard this more, I would never even think to do this for a picture, I know in some of the review videos on-line your hear people talking about the toothpick with a churchill, so I'm not sure if this is something that happens a lot or not.

I'm really curious to find out.



stlcards said:


> I think they just use the toothpicks for pictures. I really doubt people really smoke them like that all the time. Maybe just for fun every now and then.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

OK, here's a pic of what I came up with for 2 reasons --- In some B&M's if you leave you stick in a ashtray and walk away for a sec, it has a tendancy of getting trashed (even more so if it 'looks' done) and the other part is cause sometimes I kinda forget when to stop.. 

Im gonna mass produce these LOL


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

You could market them to cigar smokers and high school/college kids!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Never used a toothpick on a cigar before, and I'll let you know on the nub if/when I smoke one. I have burned my fingers many times on Illusiones and Short Story though.

I like Sondra's idea - I've had half-smoked cigars disappear on me at smoking lounges when making a trip to the facility. I hate it when that happens...


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I rarely smoke past the band...For me, the cigar is "done" by then...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i smoke till i have enough.. if its a nub, or inch


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I use the toothpick occasionally. Actually I usually use a paperclip, I never have toothpicks around. 

Sometimes a cigar is so good you just don't want to let it go (Brent: think LHO originals. :lol

Speaking of actual "Nubs" I find they get very hot with an inch and a half left (to the point of being uncomfortable) and I feel like I'm wasting nearly half the cigar.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not use a toothpick on a regular basis. Actually, hardly ever. But sometimes, when smoking something that is fantastic, and if it is still tasting good as I'm burning my fingers, and if I'm still not ready to throw away a perfectly good portion of the cigar, a toothpick gets the nod.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> OK, here's a pic of what I came up with for 2 reasons --- In some B&M's if you leave you stick in a ashtray and walk away for a sec, it has a tendancy of getting trashed (even more so if it 'looks' done) and the other part is cause sometimes I kinda forget when to stop..
> 
> Im gonna mass produce these LOL


Especially college kids, as noted above. Not sure you could organize it quickly enough, but Sunday would be a good day to release :420: <== (Not that I buy into that silliness)

I personally am more apt to let a cigar die with some dignity remaining when it gets to short. No sense going to extreme measures IMHO, but to each, his/her own.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brent, for my NUb Cameroon pics. I wanted to see if the taste changed at all for the WHOLE stick. I normally do not use a toothpick, but did for this. I twisted and turned that thing all over the place and the ash was rock steady. I did not do it to show off but wanted to pick this cigar apart. Which I did. I can usually hang on to the last inch or so then put it in the ashtray. Flint


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

RGianelli said:


> I rarely smoke past the band...For me, the cigar is "done" by then...


I agree, becomes too hot and harsh after the band.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I never used a toothpick before - you just have to let it go.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

When I don't want the smoke to end, I use a bamboo shishkabob skewer - works better than a toothpick. This happens very rarely with me - so far only with a few old Cubans ...

Most of the time I put down a cigar with a third to a half of it left.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> Most of the time I put down a cigar with a third to a half of it left.


:brick: wha?! half left? You guys up north are silly


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

no toothpick for me. I buy most of my cigars by the box, so if one is smoking really nice when I get to the end, I toss it in the ash tray and go get another. I don't smoke every day, but can't remember the last one cigar day.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Jughead said:


> I agree, becomes too hot and harsh after the band.


Wow, I usually go till my fingers are close to burnt on most sticks..

Its weird, I get some real flavor changes in some sticks around that time.. Not all my sticks, but a few..

If I am losing interest in a stick, just below the band is all I go..

CGar girl: roachie roachie.. Where's the one with the feathers hanging off of it?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I will use a tooth pic if I am going for a long ash contest. Sometimes you can smoke more than what you can hold and still have a great ash. Yes, I do sometimes do that with a nub since they are constructed very well and I like to show off the pictures. I am kind of wierd i guess.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

I smoke my cigars until I don't like the taste anymore, like most of you, but I smoke almost all my cigars down to finger burning, lip burning nubs because I'm easily wowed by cigars. They do tend to get hot easily past the band, but I just slow down the smoking so I can get the most out of my cigars. I've only pitched four cigars before the last inch that I can remember: a reserva #7, two Gurkhas, and a Villiger Export. I've never gone as far as a toothpick though, because usually by that point my lips are charred.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> :brick: wha?! half left? You guys up north are silly


"A gentleman smokes a cigar only to mid-length, and only a brute smokes it down to a third." :mrcool:
- Zino Davidoff.

I realize that lots of people smoke past the half-way point and enjoy the change in flavour that comes on strong in the last third, but I rarely do, especially with robustos. Once the flavour turns, I toss it, and the younger the cigar, the sooner that happens for me. Sometimes a purge or two will help extend the life, but, again, for me, not very often.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

once it hits the band my funs over.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

mitro said:


> I use the toothpick occasionally. Actually I usually use a paperclip, I never have toothpicks around.
> 
> Speaking of actual "Nubs" I find they get very hot with an inch and a half left (to the point of being uncomfortable) and I feel like I'm wasting nearly half the cigar.


I agree with Mitro on both counts. Plus if a stick is really a great smoke I find I am wasting at least an inch each time. If I smoke 5 robustos then I am in essence throwing out entire stick. I have not used one on a Nub yet but don't want to waste one of those either.

As for the paperclip, I find it allows the cigar to turn too easily. Although since I do most all my smoking in my workshop I hae tinkered a little to develop a fancier "nubbie holder"


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I have never used one I just burn them as far as I can before I get burnt!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Honestly it depends on the cigar, if im smoking an LFD chiselitos or a Tatty, or something that I really love I will shave a toothpick up with my knife and stick it in there and keep going untill the toothpick is about to burn


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

One of my buddies smokes his Opus to less than half inch! Seen it!...I personally can't keep the FOX I have lit long enough to get to that point. I generally stop when the cigar becomes harsh, no need for a toothpick.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sometimes I'll smoke till my fingers burn sometimes not if I'm really enjoying the cigar I'll nub it if I'm just enjoying it I'll go to about an inch.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I use them occasionally, but the cigar has to earn it. The last time I did it was with a Cameroon Nub, mostly because I only had one, and I wanted to get as full a read as possible on it. I think I also did that with a Kristoff Maduro not too long ago.

Generally I let the cigar tell me when it's done. Most of the time, I still have finger room when I take the last puff.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never tried it. I generally smoke till I don't enjoy the cigar any longer. I will add I have burned my fingers several times. :brick:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, you echoed my thoughts exactly. My first NUb and it was a Cammy also had to get all that I could for a review. Flint


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never used a stick or any kind of holder. I'll go to the band and then that's about it usually.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I have, but as said earlier the cigar must earn it.
The last time I did was a Monte edmundo from a great friend up North.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have never used a toothpick and usually nub something when I'm drinking


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> OK, here's a pic of what I came up with for 2 reasons --- In some B&M's if you leave you stick in a ashtray and walk away for a sec, it has a tendancy of getting trashed (even more so if it 'looks' done) and the other part is cause sometimes I kinda forget when to stop..
> 
> Im gonna mass produce these LOL


That would be the cigar version. Just add some beads or feathers or something and you have the Head shop version.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely don't think it is just a "Nub" thing.

I have only ever toothpicked a cigar once and it was an Anejo with 2yrs of humi time on it. The flavor just stayed great even though it was getting all burnt up and I just kept going until it finally got too hot and I burned the toothpick. The flavors were excellent through and through though.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

No toothpick, ever.


----------



## Phantom57-cl (Feb 15, 2008)

Never, that's cartoon stuff.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Already invented*



CGAR Girl said:


> OK, here's a pic of what I came up with for 2 reasons --- In some B&M's if you leave you stick in a ashtray and walk away for a sec, it has a tendancy of getting trashed (even more so if it 'looks' done) and the other part is cause sometimes I kinda forget when to stop..
> 
> Im gonna mass produce these LOL


Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm


Now we that is a multipurpose tool!:redface:


----------

